# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 2] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-0]*


*ROSE GARDEN
Tuesday, 4/21
10:00 PM ET
NBA TV*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

A tough one to win though, but feed :mvp: and hope our role players play like they did on game one.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Must win game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No mercey for the Blazers.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think this game as well as this series boils down to, "IF, the officials continue to officate Yao appropriately (FAIRLY) as they did in game one the Rockets should win this series."

I forgot the AB/Oregon tie. He had a great first game. We need to go into this game not looking to split but to win both games.

Come on Rockets!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

_*Preview*_​


> Considering Yao Ming's flawless shooting in Houston's playoff-opening victory over Portland, the Trail Blazers are rethinking their strategy for the Rockets' towering center.
> 
> "We tried to play behind him. So we'll make adjustments for the next game," Blazers center Joel Przybilla said. "He hit every shot he took so we gotta do something."
> 
> ...


----------



## nycblazersfan (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know if this game will be televised? On nba.com and espn.com I only see listings for nbatv (while the other games today are on TNT). Yes, I'm a fan of the enemy team  but I'm hoping someone here has some info they are willing to share! Let's hope for an exciting game tonight!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

nycblazersfan said:


> Anyone know if this game will be televised? On nba.com and espn.com I only see listings for nbatv (while the other games today are on TNT). Yes, I'm a fan of the enemy team  but I'm hoping someone here has some info they are willing to share! Let's hope for an exciting game tonight!


If you're in Portland or Houston, the local TV stations should show the game. If not, the only way to watch it is online.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets Practice Report (Rose Garden)*
> 
> It was a humbling experience being in the same gyms as 2 of the top 4 NBA coaches in the same morning.
> 
> ...









Blazer's Edge


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *ADJUSTMENTS*
> 
> *Houston*
> • Artest could post Nicolas Batum more; the first time he did ended in an "and 1" and didn't occur until five minutes were left in the first. Artest can do a lot more inside than he did overall, as he pulled down just one defensive board and did not get an offensive rebound. It's fair to assume that Houston won't shoot better than 58 percent in Game 2, so prioritizing more activity on the offensive glass is the right counter.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/columns/story?page=ScoutingRocketsBlazers2


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

1st quarter is key in this game. We must contain the Blazers energy and give the ball to Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Ming has a 56.44 PER!! YEEAAA!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i can't see the blazers not playing well tonight. they'll be ready for the rockets this time and i wouldn't be surprised to see a blowout in portland's favor in this game.

the rockets just need to stay focused on getting the ball inside to yao. if they can do that, they should be able to stay in the game and at the very least have a shot at the end.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Almost game time! I'm itching for this game to start. :evil: 

It's the biggest game Yao has played in a couple of years.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> 1st quarter is key in this game. We must contain the Blazers energy and give the ball to Yao.


I am much more concerned about the third quarter than the first


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel like this will be a close game throughout but that Portland will pull away in the final minutes of the game and win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how are they playing Yao? I cant watch the game until I get home


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, it's been a very close first quarter. GO ROCKETS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hroz said:


> Anyone got a stream?


Check your PM.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I expected this..... we just need to weather the storm and stay in it. They're just running around trying to jump into Yao for cheap fouls.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Basel.

Unfortunaely got to spread rep around before I can go back to you.
I havent spread rep around for while.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Too much offense for the Blazers here. We need to start shutting them down.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I like Vons agressiveness. If the game gets close he's probably going to end up playing in the 4th quarter in crunch time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do it for Deke!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF brooks? Dont dribble too much


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Defense needs to step up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

COMEPLETE BULLSH*T. How did the officals fall for Pyrziblla's flop.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> I feel like this will be a close game throughout but that Portland will pull away in the final minutes of the game and win.


...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We come back and adjust. IMO that was the absolute best they could play. Brandon Roy and Aldridge were both lights out. I expect Yao to be huge the rest of the way.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this is exactly what i'm worried about. the rockets pgs combined for 33 points but only 6 assists. yao/scola/landry took 20 combined shots.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> I feel like this will be a close game throughout but that Portland will pull away in the final minutes of the game and win.


Great call.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> We come back and adjust. IMO that was the absolute best they could play. Brandon Roy and Aldridge were both lights out. I expect Yao to be huge the rest of the way.


If you think that's the best the Blazers can play you haven't watch the Blazers play much. While they played better than the first game, it's far from their best. Roy and LA played well, but the rest of the team needs to step up and hopefully will. 

I always felt that usually a team is going to lose one at home in a series, what HCA gives you is that you only have to win one on the road instead of two. I'm looking for a split in Houston. IMO if the Blazers can pull off a win on the road the Rockets are going to start doubting themselves and self destruct. 

The Rockets have had it easy with low expectations after losing the 2nd seed and playing loose and easy, but now that they have HCA the pressure is going to be on them to keep it.

Should be fun!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Roy played ok? He had a career night. Dude had 42 points on one of the best shooting nights of his career.

If he can play better than that, then hes ****ing Michael Jordan.

Come on...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Roy played ok? He had a career night. Dude had 42 points on one of the best shooting nights of his career.
> 
> If he can play better than that, then hes ****ing Michael Jordan.
> 
> Come on...


I did a edit before I seen your post and changed it to played well and mainly to change LA to playing well too. Roy usually has more assists, but I guess I shouldn't be to harsh on him. 

I didn't think anyone would be up so early and seen my post yet. I haven't went to bed yet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mgb said:


> If you think that's the best the Blazers can play you haven't watch the Blazers play much. While they played better than the first game, it's far from their best. Roy and LA played well, but the rest of the team needs to step up and hopefully will.
> 
> I always felt that usually a team is going to lose one at home in a series, what HCA gives you is that you only have to win one on the road instead of two. I'm looking for a split in Houston. IMO if the Blazers can pull off a win on the road the Rockets are going to start doubting themselves and self destruct.
> 
> ...


I expected the Blazers to come out and win this game with someone having a uber-game and it did happen. What I didn't expect is Yao to get less touches than a broke guy in a strip club. I fully expect us to establish Yao early and often like in Game 1 and play through him more. In this game we weathered the storm well up until it was winning time, then guys started trying to be a hero.

We also need to adjust defensively on pick and rolls involving Yao. I been saying that we should be running a man-zone with Battier and Artest on the perimeter covering any picks from Yao's man.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Portland 107, Houston 103*
> 
> A raucous crowd (which included organic -- not spurred on by an electronic scoreboard display -- cheers), great announcing (Mike Barrett and Mike Rice might be homers sometimes, but they know the game; and they'll side with the opponents on a ref's call that can go either way), great players, a competitive contest ... pity it didn't get bigger exposure.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Even with all the BS calls, we should have made our free throws.


----------

